# Post music you like here!!



## Dungeons (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay I will start by posting a song or two or three max and then somebody else I guess well here are my songs:

Diary of Jane by Breaking Benjamin

Never Too Late by Three Days Grace


----------



## Datura (Aug 12, 2012)

Three songs I'm enjoying quite a bit right now:

The Magnetic Fields – "All My Little Words"
Klee – "Die Stadt"
Qntal – "Departir"

My Last.fm page provides a pretty good idea of what I like.


----------

